# Feeding 450 Wednesday need any tips possible



## bangotwango (Apr 10, 2016)

First of all thank you all for your help in advance. I'm doing a grand opening on Wednesday with an expected 450 to feed and this is my first ever so I am a bit nervous. 

Here is the menu and my questions
Pulled pork- I have 156lbs smoked pulled and vac sealed for water warming method. I will be warming the approximately 6 lb bags in a turkey cooker 22qt pot on a turkey burner. 
My plan is to maintain the heat in 22 qt roaster. I saved a few gallons of drippings in case they are needed. How long should I allow for warming?













image.jpeg



__ bangotwango
__ Apr 10, 2016






Brats 100lbs app 400 brats. These are a hit. I make them and everyone loves them. Plan to cook them on my 60" chargriller that morning onsite 

Potatoe salad- 100lbs I'm taking the easy way out since it's my first time. GFS potatoe salad just have to tray up in disposable pans doubled up with ice in bottom

Baked beans- 100lbs cheating here as well. Going to touch up some bush's with some jalapeño and some of my pork rub. Plan to put the cans in 5 gallon bucket and dump in 22 qt roaster that morning

Coleslaw- 40 lbs cheating. Thinking mostly for a sandwich topper. Trust tray and pray on this one. 

Green salad- have a caterer bringing green salad for 200

Desert- getting two full sheet cakes and 12 dozen cookies

Company is providing all the plates napkins and silverware. Will be a 2 hr feed time with myself and another person keeping everything stocked and prepping. See anything I'm missing or any suggestions?


----------



## 3montes (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't see any problems with your quantaties if anything you are heavy on the food but that.s the way I always do my cooking events. I have a real fear of running out of food.

You mentioned a 22qt. roasting pan. Is that for your pulled pork once it's been heated in water? Keep in mind those roaster pans take a lot of energy to run. Usually about 15 amps so you can generally run just one roaster per circuit. Self serve buffet or are you serving people?

450 is a good size crowd for your first time. I'd be intimidated! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I assume you are going to be doing more events? If so buy yourself a propane fired steam table. I bought one last year and it was the best purchase I have made as far as equipment other than the smokers themselves. They can be used anywhere and heat things up fast. Aren't cheap but worth the money. I'm thinking I may need another one by the end of the year the way the bookings are coming in. I fought with roaster pans and chaffing dishes for too long.


----------

